# Help identifying a sensor



## jspbtown (Aug 7, 2018)

2010 Rogue SL...I was working on the passengers side axle assembly and during the repair I bumped a sensor and broke the plastic part. I want to replace the sensor but have no idea what it is.

It is located in the block, at the back on the passengers side. It is probably 2/3rds up the block and easily visible from through the passenger side wheelwell.

It screws into the block and is probably slightly larger than the diameter of a quarter, It has a round metal base and then a black plastic female plug. I believe the plug that plugs in it is grey.

Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's near the oil filter and very close to the oil cooler, then it's the oil pressure sensor.


----------



## jspbtown (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes...oil filter side, up a few inches but on the back right side of the block. Of course it might be screwed into the oil cooler,,,I don't know where that is


----------

